# Whats your 2nd favorite species to fish for besides black bass?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This question is to all those who fish bass mostly. 

I said Erie walleye. Its the only species I harvest sometimes. I do go bottom fishing for cats/carp occasionally. I try for muskie and saugeye some and would like to go for salmon/steelheads more. The only species I never fish for on purpose is pannies but usually get a few nice ones a year using bass spinners.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steelhead....fly, spin, or pin what a blast!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Crappie because they're so tasty. Don't keep all that many but it's always nice to have a meal of fresh fish and some side items.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Panfish is the clear leader. I'm assuming that's because 95% of bass anglers release their catch and they target pannies for the table because they're relatively easy to catch and local to anyone anywhere.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Stillwater pond/lake fishing after bass the big early season gills are my favorite. I like how they attack nymph imitations. Awesome tasting fillets.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

2nd on my list after river smallmouth would be northern pike. They are not plentiful in SW OH, so I find it challenging to locate and they always get my heart pumping.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Flathead Catfish, if you hook into a 30+lber, you will be hooked for life!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, a big flathead or blue cat will ruin you for life....

Salmonid


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya....too bad I have nowhere close to target them SMH : (


Salmonid said:


> I agree, a big flathead or blue cat will ruin you for life....
> 
> Salmonid




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Flathead Catfish, if you hook into a 30+lber, you will be hooked for life!!!!


Granted this isn't 30+ maybe 20 lbs, but I cussed him all the way into the net. I would have just broke him off, except I really wanted my jig back. Wasted 7 minutes in a bass tournament. Fish was from Caesar Creek.









I have caught a 39 lb blue cat on a crankbait that took me 30 minutes to get in. Lost most of the early topwater bite that morning and I'm still mad. Call me weird, but I would rather not catch them.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Granted this isn't 30+ maybe 20 lbs, but I cussed him all the way into the net. I would have just broke him off, except I really wanted my jig back. Wasted 7 minutes in a bass tournament. Fish was from Caesar Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with ya! I have no problem with guys catching them...and I understand the thrill...it just seems the only time I catch them is when I'm using my UL for crappie or my M and a high dollar LC for Bass!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

This may sound strange to alot of people but I fish for Crappie the same way that I fish for Bass and sometimes use the same lures. I have found more enjoyment from Crappie fishing this way. Some lures I downsize alittle but use the same techniques! I also use the same Bass/Crappie swimbaits and cranks to catch Walleye!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some nice cats boys! I really want to land a big cat one day over 30lbs 6badly. People mentioning they'd rather not catch certai species hits home. I used to like to fight some big sheephead in Erie but after having days walleye fishing that I catch 30 of them has changed my opinion. Id rather not deal with them now. Those muthas know how to wreck a worm harness like no other!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Granted this isn't 30+ maybe 20 lbs, but I cussed him all the way into the net. I would have just broke him off, except I really wanted my jig back. Wasted 7 minutes in a bass tournament. Fish was from Caesar Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you still took a picture with it right? You mention wasting 7 minutes, is that 7mins with picture time included? lol'


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> But you still took a picture with it right? You mention wasting 7 minutes, is that 7mins with picture time included? lol'



I figured someone would mention that. The pic was taken by my partner as the hook came out. Mainly to show my wife and grandpa who do appreciate the fish. I myself still don't care for it. Yes, it did waste about 7-8 seconds, but I needed proof to show other tournament anglers on Caesar Creek that there is a flathead problem that needs taken care of:T


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The 39 lb blue cat I caught on a crankbait was at Lake Isabella, a 28 acre pay lake. We were bass fishing and after landing it I was going to release it, but some yahoo wanted to weigh it and get a picture with it. I never even thought about getting a picture with that fish and my wife was like WHAT? So I took a bit to snap a pic of the flathead. All in fun guys. I don't mind cats, I would just rather not catch them at all in a tournament. I don't mind ONE if I'm fun fishing fishing as long as it is not too big. It's strange.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> This may sound strange to alot of people but I fish for Crappie the same way that I fish for Bass and sometimes use the same lures. I have found more enjoyment from Crappie fishing this way. Some lures I downsize alittle but use the same techniques!


Well that saved me some time. What he said.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I use the same Bass/Crappie swimbaits and cranks to catch Walleye!


Now you're just bragging,LOL.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Now you're just bragging,LOL.


Nope, just being Efficient!


----------

